# the cats are alive and well in the red



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

2010 season off to a good start. caught these one night a week ago along with a couple smaller ones.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey nice work! How is the water level on the Red right now?


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

dont know the actual level but is well within its banks again finally. little muddy getting to the spots off shore in some places still but boat ramps are open and the action is picking up! im fishing right out of grand forks.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to hear. I am heading up to Fargo in a couple weeks and I always look forward to fishing the Red. My girlfriends parents live on the Red, it's pretty dang convenient.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Colder and faster flowing water has slowed the bite yet they are feeding, purdy darn fussy...but they are feeding.

I would stay with cutbait sucker and maybe Creek Chubs if you can find them would be my baits of choice at this point.

Warmer weather should produce a much better bite soon. Looks more optimistic looking ahead into the weekend and next week for a warming trend.


----------

